# Craftsman air compressor



## CRB123 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a model 919-165030 Craftsman aircompressor with a model 5kcr49tn2312cx GE motor. The plastic capacitor housing mountings broke off the back of the motor. Do you know where I can find one ? The motor will freeze under pressure and run again when I trip the points. Is there another fix for this if a housing is not available ?

Chuck


----------



## CRB123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone have an answer for this ?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Do you know where I can find one ?


Ayuh,... Sears...


----------

